# Where are you from?



## Kyle Girard (Mar 7, 2009)

what country/state/city are you from?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2009)

Canada/Manitoba/Winnipeg


----------



## (X) (Mar 7, 2009)

There are several threads on this in addition to the speedsolving wiki


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2009)

MARS®


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

United States/Pennsylvania/Pittsburgh


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 8, 2009)

Look over there 



<-----


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 8, 2009)

New Zealand


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.




<---------


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Sin-H (Mar 8, 2009)

Austria/Vorarlberg/Lustenau

I live 10-15 mins by car from the place where a scene of the latest James Bond film "A Quantum of solace" takes place  (Bregenz), although they filmed a part of it in Feldkirch (20 mins the other direction) and claimed that it was Bregenz.

And, just in case some "stubborn" American gets this wrong: Austria, not Australia. No Kangaroos, but mountains, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Thomas Vanek, Adolf Hitler, Sigmund Freud and Erwin Schrödinger. And Billy Wilder, if you are a film fan, you might know him .


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

I was spawned on another planet and then placed in the dump of New Zealand. Or at least that's what I will continue to believe until someone can provide concrete evidence to the contrary


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

USA/suffolk/virginia


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 8, 2009)

Room No 11 in SPCE Boys Hostel in Andheri West in Mumbai in Maharashtra in Mumbai in India in Asia on Earth in Solar system in Milky Way. (I dont know the name of my Universe)


----------



## blah (Mar 8, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Room No 11 in SPCE Boys Hostel in Andheri West in Mumbai in Maharashtra in Mumbai in India in Asia on Earth in Solar system in Milky Way. (I dont know the name of my Universe)



There's a place called Mumbai in Mumbai?


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Mar 8, 2009)

Viet Nam/Ha Noi


----------



## Benc (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm from a tiny country called Brunei on the island of Borneo in South East Asia.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 8, 2009)

Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## slocuber (Mar 8, 2009)

I' m from Slovenia/Ljubljana... (the capital) Thats the country near Italy,... a few months ago the queen visited us.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2009)

Pankow, Berlin, Capital of Bundesrepublik Deutschland
(Germany)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2009)

USA / Georgia / Atlanta

One of the best cities in the world


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 8, 2009)

Uk, Surrey


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 8, 2009)

Singapore, Singapore, Singapore
I'm serious.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 8, 2009)

bukit batok, singapura
xD


----------



## DavidL (Mar 8, 2009)

Germany/Rheinland-Pfalz/Kaiserslautern


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 8, 2009)

Multiverse (if it exists) -> Universe -> Milky way -> Earth -> Europe -> Netherlands -> North Holland -> Volendam -> *I won't tell more*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Uk, Surrey



OMG i lives in Surrey too!!!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 8, 2009)

USA, North Carolina, Ashe County, Warrensville, 2** J* N***** Rd. But born in Asheville.



Sin-H said:


> And, just in case some "stubborn" American gets this wrong: Austria, not Australia.


Sorry, but I find that extremely offensive.


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> USA, North Carolina, Ashe County, Warrensville, 2** J* N***** Rd. But born in Asheville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely agreed. Uncalled for.

Anyway. USA/New Jersey/East Brunswick.


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 8, 2009)

USA, Pennsylvania, York. 

In 1948 we had a local company that was making ice cream cones, and the owner decided that he wanted to try his hand at candy making. His creation, The York Peppermint Patty was made here until
1988.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 8, 2009)

Hamburg, Germany(what a surprise  )


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Room No 11 in SPCE Boys Hostel in Andheri West in Mumbai in Maharashtra in Mumbai in India in Asia on Earth in Solar system in Milky Way. (I dont know the name of my Universe)



universe is the name of the universe


----------



## idpapro (Mar 9, 2009)

united states/California/Fresno(awesomely lame)


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 9, 2009)

United states/Florida/St. Augustine


----------



## keith_emerson (Mar 9, 2009)

Buenos Aires, ARGENTINA!

Here: Cube4you's delivery costs millions. There's no Jig-a-Loo or CRC. and there's no competition at all!!!!
I'm pretty alone here with my weird cubing hobby .

PD: Anyone from Argentina, please PM


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2009)

keith_emerson said:


> Buenos Aires, ARGENTINA!
> 
> Here: Cube4you's delivery costs millions. There's no Jig-a-Loo or CRC. and there's no competition at all!!!!
> I'm pretty alone here with my weird cubing hobby .
> ...



Buenas.....noches?


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

Kian said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > USA, North Carolina, Ashe County, Warrensville, 2** J* N***** Rd. But born in Asheville.
> ...



I defend Stefan Huber. Americans are a very stubborn race. And this is coming from the inside.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



The point wasn't whether or not it was true, the point was that it's offensive.


----------



## shelley (Mar 9, 2009)

Indeed. Ignorant people are everywhere, not just in the US.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

Somewhere in the Universe.
In one of the galaxies.
In the milky way.
In the solar system.
In one of the rocks orbiting the Sun.
In one of the planets.
On Earth.
On land.
In one of the few countries.
On an island.
In Singapore.
In the west ot it.
In Bukit Panjang.(Long Hill in English)
At Gangsa Road.(Bronze Road,I don't know why,it was previously a forest.)
Block 155.
*Sorry, can't specify any more!*


----------



## andatude (Mar 9, 2009)

Sydney, Australia


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Indeed. Ignorant people are everywhere, not just in the US.



Who said anything about ignorance? I thought we were talking about stubborn :/


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

It is be like saying the French are self-centered about their language, doesn't matter if it is true or not, it is still offensive.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

Seoul, Korea


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> It is be like saying the French are self-centered about their language, doesn't matter if it is true or not, it is still offensive.



There is a difference between the truth, and offense. If something is true, offense is unjustified.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Americans are a very stubborn race.



Americans are a race?


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Americans are a very stubborn race. And this is coming from the inside.



Americans are _a_ race? 
Inside? Uh...


----------



## Tyson (Mar 9, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Americans are a very stubborn race.
> ...



How did you come up with that one?


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, technicality. "The American race" is a very commonly used phrase; try googling it.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



It isn't offensive at all. He's directly talking to "stubborn" Americans. If you aren't one of them, fine. He didn't talk to you then.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ok, technicality. "The American race" is a very commonly used phrase; try googling it.



Uh... I live in U.S., and that phrase is not really used that much in that sense. Maybe "American people"?


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

Well sure I mean like I say it's a technicality. I'm not trying to go through and perfect every word I use. I don't exactly care that much. I just thought I would back up Stefan as I agree with him, that in general, Americans are stubborn. I mean I didn't say that it's a bad thing, that's up to you. I can assure you that I am one of the most stubborn people you will ever meet. And I'm sure anyone that knows me would agree.
I may as well add that: NO this does not make me a hypocrite. I would only be a hypocrite if I thought it WAS an insult, and that I refused to believe it. I will also add that it does not make me igorant either. I am aware that I am making a sweeping generalisation. I still believe that it is true.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, just a word. But generalizing would still offend some people. Not all the people in the world like being described as "stubborn."


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Americans are a very stubborn race.





jhong253 said:


> Not all the people in the world like being described as "stubborn."


Not all the people in the world are American.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

Using the principle af charity on jhong253, as he clearly chose not to do for me, I will take him to mean by that statement "as in, many Americans will take it as an insult". Luckily I didn't exactly claim that all Americans are. If you don't believe that it applies to you then you can disregard it...


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 9, 2009)

Not caring about the last 2 pages, I'm from Manchester NH. =]


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Using the principle af charity on jhong253, as he clearly chose not to do for me, I will take him to mean by that statement "as in, many Americans will take it as an insult". Luckily I didn't exactly claim that all Americans are. If you don't believe that it applies to you then you can disregard it...



Whoaaa... you are taking what I said way to seriously.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2009)

andatude said:


> Sydney, Australia



whoaa, are you good at music?


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Using the principle af charity on jhong253, as he clearly chose not to do for me, I will take him to mean by that statement "as in, many Americans will take it as an insult". Luckily I didn't exactly claim that all Americans are. If you don't believe that it applies to you then you can disregard it...
> ...



Well if you aren't being serious you have to use smilies. I honestly cannot read your posts in such a way as that they aren't "serious" (I mean I can see how they are "casual"). Could you explain?


----------



## TMOY (Mar 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> It is be like saying the French are self-centered about their language, doesn't matter if it is true or not, it is still offensive.


Yes we French people are self-centered about our langage. But at least we cannot mix up "Autriche" and "Australie".


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

For real: C:\VSC\MWG\TLGABPTIFATS\USOA\CA\Diamond Springs 

Ah, the small town of Diamond Springs...such a calm place


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love small towns. Can't wait until next semester when I will be back in one.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea, you never know.

I heard there was one on Neptune, but I'm not sure....


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Somewhere in the Universe.
> *In one of the galaxies.*
> In the milky way.



The Milky Way *IS* one of the galaxies. Isn't this redundant?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Mar 12, 2009)

usa/ utah/ salt lake city


----------

